# Favourite Rival?



## Thorne (Feb 20, 2009)

Which one of the five/six rivals, Blue, Silver, Wally, Brendan/May and Pearl is your favourite? 
Wally have to be my favourite, most likely thanks to Pokémon-X, and their green-loving reflection of the sick young boy, and if I think outside of that comic, I find him kinda.. cute.
Although Pearl isn't far behind, he's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 20, 2009)

Silver, he has red hair.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 21, 2009)

Diamond, because me Gold turned out to be the Prototype that doesn't hold saves. Wonder if I could sell it...


----------



## Thorne (Feb 21, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> Diamond, because me Gold turned out to be the Prototype that doesn't hold saves. Wonder if I could sell it...


Did you even post this in the right thread? because I can't see if it have anything with the thread subject to do.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably Wally. He's cute.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like Wally, he caught a Ralts on his first go, lucky bastard, he should've stayed with his Zigzagoon


----------



## Thorne (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky said:


> I don't like Wally, he caught a Ralts on his first go, lucky bastard, he should've stayed with his Zigzagoon


Read Pokémon-X, then you'll love him, trust me.
And Ralts is epic by the way.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 21, 2009)

Waah! I love it but I don't want to read all 836 issues in one go.



Male Gardevoir said:


> And Ralts is epic by the way.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 21, 2009)

My favourite rival has to be Silver. He was so awesome. In the manga from what I know the part where he comes in is supposed to be epic. But, I'm too lazy to read the Manga. Too many chapters. x_X


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 21, 2009)

Silver guy.

He had an attitude.


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 21, 2009)

pearl is a pretty cool guy
also in the anime he's kinda cool too..


----------



## Thorne (Feb 21, 2009)

Peegeray said:


> pearl is a pretty cool guy
> also in the anime he's kinda cool too..


Nandayonandayonandatendayo?
Yeah, he's totally badass in the anime, he's pretty cool in the games too, he's also the strongest trainer in any game, at least in Platinum, his starter is lvl 85 as max.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 21, 2009)

Pearl. Its funny when you beat him. He's a sore loser lol XD. He's just like "Are you telling me I lost?!?" And I usually say in my head 'Yep. You lost. Welcome to the club.'


----------



## Rossymore (Feb 21, 2009)

Silver is a cold blooded, red haired boy who treats his pokemon like &*&(*^
That's why you've gotta love him! 
Pearl's a close second, he's called Terry on me Diamond


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like Pearl. His name on my is Barry. I don't like his attitude.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 21, 2009)

Silver. He was such an unbelievable dick that he was awesome.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 21, 2009)

I meant the rival _from_ Diamond.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 22, 2009)

Wally~

Ralts :)

Sadly the one he was catching happened to be SHINY :/


----------



## Flora (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Wow, horrible luck on your part.

Wally is amazing though.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 22, 2009)

Silver! Or ??? as I like to call him :3 

lol that reminded me of the hair cut place in that game I got my slowpoke a hair cut X3


----------



## Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

Silver. He's _epic_ in Pokemon Special, Ruby is weird, and Sapphire is awesome. :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 22, 2009)

From pure fangirliness, Blue.

From awesome factors, Blue and Pearl. Because animé wise, Shigeru and Jun are fucking awesome.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 22, 2009)

May/Brendan. Had funny interactions from what I remember. Also the rival from Daimond and Pearl, he was badass.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 24, 2009)

Blue, I don't know why, but I like him.


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 24, 2009)

Silver. Just because, I guess.


----------



## Mr. Person (Feb 24, 2009)

GARY GARY HE'S OUR MAN

Silver, Wally and uhh the one from d/p!


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 24, 2009)

Wally and Pearl :D

Wally totally has a _thing_ for the PC, which gets... fun (read: Slashy) if you play as a guy.  And He's so CUTE and I just want to squeeze him and eeeeee

And Pearl is awesome.  He's such a spaz and I love him.  (he's like me!)


----------



## Autumn (Feb 24, 2009)

Silver (his character development, that is - his attitude at the beginning of the game annoys me, but in Mahogany's underground onwards he's adorable, especially in Mt. Moon <3) and somewhat Brendan if he counts. Gary's pretty interesting if you look at his text as if he's actually a friend instead of a rival, Wally's interesting but not too memorable and Pearl's just plain obnoxious.


----------



## TANMAC43 (Mar 12, 2009)

Silver,which is ironic because his counterpart is Paul and I hate his guts.


----------

